# Life of a Signal Operator?



## Ford (19 Mar 2008)

What would the daily life of a NCM Signal Operator be like?


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Mar 2008)

Depends what kind of unit you're in, and what position you're in. You will get some good background information in the Communications and Electronics forum, located here:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,46

Or you can even search for "Signals"

BTW, Sig Ops aren't Combat Service Support, but CS.


----------



## Meist (20 Mar 2008)

Here's a couple threads you could take a look at, Ford.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37831.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26915.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47671.0.html


----------



## Bintheredunthat (28 Mar 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> BTW, Sig Ops aren't Combat Service Support, but CS.



So does that mean if a Sig Op was awarded the CSS Soldier of the Year award in a Cbt Arms Unit, that he/she would have to remuster to CSS in order to keep their plaque??

Not that this applies to moi.   :

Note to self - look into remuster procedures.

Bin


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Mar 2008)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> Not that this applies to moi.   :
> 
> Note to self - look into *remuster procedures.*
> 
> Bin



Hmm...don't think so. Where I am, we tend to look at the soldier-first approach. You don't know who I am, or what I do(or have done), so I'd suggest you avoid giving out unwanted or unwarranted career advice. Good for toi on your plaque. Me, I'd be happy with and would respect just simply "Soldier of the year".

Medics and Sig Ops (and this is an argument that goes around, and I won't be swayed) provide direct support to Combat Arms, and are, therefore, Combat Support.


----------



## MikeL (29 Mar 2008)

Sig Op is a Cbt Spt trade.  Your unit probably just groups all the Non-Combat Arms guys into the CSS Soldier of the year, instead of making seperate awards for CSS and Cbt Spt. Either way, it's not a big deal.

In my unit we have the "Tradesman of the year" and "Soldier of of the year"  

Also, in Battalion us Sigs are mainly in Combat Support Company(Sigs Pl) and the Rifle Companies.



Anyways, to the originater of the thread. I'm a Signaller in a Infantry Battalion so if you got questions about that feel free to PM me.


----------

